# Teach me the basics of metal roofing



## Ronin01 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a customer that would like to replace 3 tab with metal, I know nothing about it. (I am just doing the sales part, not the install). Do you normally tear off the old roof or layer over? Easier or harder to install? She has a 2/12 front porch area, is metal ok?
Any types or brands you would recommend?
Any and all info is welcome.
Thanks


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

ive actually done both. ive tore off the existing shingle roof and replace it with metal and ive laid metal right over the shingle roof. ive installed quite a few exposed fastner panels such as 5-v crimp,commerical r panels, what everyone around our area calls AG panels or SM Rib and quite a bit of snap-lock standing seam and mechnically fastened standing seam panels.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I would recommend stripping off the existing roof. I like the look of standing seam metal roofs myself. A straight run of roof without a lot of penetrations and walls.... valleys...or slope changes is a piece of cake. The rest is easy, if you have been shown.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

On the 2/12 part i would put peel/stick, i would also strip the roof and we use alot of Pro-loc 12" and 16" panels no screws showing..


----------



## Ronin01 (Feb 3, 2010)

What is an avg. cost of material per square? Cheaper or more expensive then comp?
Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## deathray (Mar 5, 2010)

My advice..bid high and if ya get it, have your installers take a class from whatever manufacturer you go with. I first took a class from Custom Bilt metals for standing seam.Most manufacturers either have instruction or a tech guy to work with you. Use a high temp peelnstick on that one.good luck-Ray


----------



## clipper581 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you use an exposed fastner panel in the low slope area you can butyl tape laps of panels and have no problems.


----------



## CentralArk (Feb 14, 2010)

Chances are the h/o would be shocked at the price of the tear off and material price and labor cost. Here in Arkansas standing seam is about 200per sq material. Regular Multirib or R-panel is 120per sq. This is quite a difference.


----------

